# 2001 gti 1.8t



## max mk4 (Nov 18, 2010)

so I'm new to the forum just got me 2001 gti awd engine code 5sp stick I was wondering if any body can give some info about getting more power out of this engine 
bigger turbo ? chip? or whats best hp for buck 
thanks 
max


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

try the mk4 or 1.8t forum instead of oil & lube but youll probably get chipped, sri or cai, upgraded smic, tip, theres a sticky somewhere with the basics of what to do if you really want to spend money go big turbo but thats after all the others


----------

